# Trying to determine if my colt is going to stay palomino



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

Welcome to the forum. Looks palomino to me.


----------



## KyleRichie (May 13, 2014)

Here's another pic


----------



## grayshell38 (Mar 9, 2009)

Foals will generally shed dark their first shed. Looks pali to me and a cutie too!


----------



## KyleRichie (May 13, 2014)

Thank you texasgal, I'm glad I found this forum. I think he's going to stay palomino but I was just starting to question it because he's looking dark underneath that baby hair and he's getting dark around his eyes and nose. Mom is the palomino in that first pic and dad is a dark chocolate.


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

It is very very common for palomino foals to shed out a bit dark for their first shed, then become a "normal" shade later. This filly, Storm, is owned by one of the members here, she is a really good example of this process.


----------



## KyleRichie (May 13, 2014)

grayshell38 said:


> Foals will generally shed dark their first shed. Looks pali to me and a cutie too!


Thank you!


----------



## KyleRichie (May 13, 2014)

Chiilaa said:


> It is very very common for palomino foals to shed out a bit dark for their first shed, then become a "normal" shade later. This filly, Storm, is owned by one of the members here, she is a really good example of this process.


Oh wow, what a transformation and such a beauty! Thanks for showing me those photos


----------



## Smarty2016 (Aug 25, 2013)

Oh my gosh I have no helpful comment but let my just say that your colt is absolutely adorable!


----------



## Among the Stars HorseShow (Feb 26, 2014)

Palomino or Gold Champagne which is often mistaken for Palomino  Very pretty though


----------



## KyleRichie (May 13, 2014)

Among the Stars HorseShow said:


> Palomino or Gold Champagne which is often mistaken for Palomino  Very pretty though


Thank you! I'm not familiar with gold champagne color, I'm going to have to look into that. It sounds pretty


----------



## Breezy2011 (Nov 23, 2012)

If both parents are palomino, you have a palomino, as the only other colour possibility is a chestnut, and your foal doesn't look like a chestnut to me.


----------



## Tryst (Feb 8, 2012)

Definately palomino and a cutey!


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

Its been a while since i have seen storm! She is truly a beauty!


OP your foal is just adorable!


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Palomino for sure. 

To get Champagne, one of the parents MUST be champagne.


----------



## KyleRichie (May 13, 2014)

Breezy2011 said:


> If both parents are palomino, you have a palomino, as the only other colour possibility is a chestnut, and your foal doesn't look like a chestnut to me.


Mom is palomino dad is smokey black


----------



## Frieda (May 17, 2014)

That's an Isabella palomino. I have one. 

Mine got lighter as she got older. She was born sort of light taupe and is now very light.

I was hoping for darker since she's a mud hog, but we joke that she dyes her hair a different color every few days according to her selection of mud puddles.


----------



## Frieda (May 17, 2014)

KyleRichie said:


> Here's another pic


Absolutely adorable! Enjoy him!


----------



## KyleRichie (May 13, 2014)

He's changing very quickly now. Here's a pic taken today, Romeo at 6 1/2 weeks old.


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

What a cute pally!! Keep those pics coming! ;-)


----------

